# High Idle??? I need help!!!



## bryant.daniel70 (Nov 8, 2010)

I have a 1997 4 cylinder, 2.4L Standard transmission Nissan pickup. About 4 months ago it was idling very low and would die without continuously pressing the gas pedal. I took it to a mechanic would cleaned up the trottle air control valve. After that it began to idle very high (around 1000-1250 RPMs). He said the computer would readjust the idle in a couple days. I have since moved away from the area and can't get in touch with him. I have tried adjusting the TPS as well as replacing it with no avail. I do not know where to go from here.

Oh yeah, it's at least $85 to get a diagnostic ran on it around here. Any ideas? Thanks guys!


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

check the thermo element (mounted on the tb) it makes contact with the fast idle cam... when they go out it will cause a high idle


----------

